# Augustine of Hippo on prayer and the fight against concupiscence



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 22, 2020)

Wherefore, our Heavenly Master also says: “Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation.” Let every man, therefore, when fighting against his own concupiscence, pray that he enter not into temptation; that is, that he be not drawn aside and enticed by it. But he does not enter into temptation if he conquers his evil concupiscence by good will. And yet the determination of the human will is insufficient, unless the Lord grant it victory in answer to prayer that it enter not into temptation. What, indeed, affords clearer evidence of the grace of God than the acceptance of prayer in any petition? ...

For more, see Augustine of Hippo on prayer and the fight against concupiscence.


----------

